

Engadget to Change Name to AOL Tech Guru? - bhartzer
http://www.billhartzer.com/pages/engadget-to-change-name-to-aol-tech-guru/
Is AOL about to change the popular tech site Engadget into the AOL Tech Guru? Based on domain purchases today, it looks like there is a new AOL Tech Guru 'in the house' (coming soon).
======
krispiek
No, its a re-branding of their Premium Remote Tech Support services.

